# LED Remodel can lights 4" or 5"



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Anyone have a good link to LED Remodel can lights 4" or 5"?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Anyone have a good link to LED Remodel can lights 4" or 5"?



Are you overthinking this? Why not use standard remodel housings and install 4" led trims? 


Maybe there is a law against it, probably is........


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> Are you overthinking this? Why not use standard remodel housings and install 4" led trims?
> 
> 
> Maybe there is a law against it, probably is........


That is likely what I will do , just looking for a good combination that others have found to work well.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Double post.:blink:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

IBTl.....:laughing:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Non IC. 4" with led retro trim from my friends at home Depot. Anything else, 5" with standard trim and led lamp.


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

Halo RL560WH-R - fits 5" and 6" cans.

Ecosmart -ECO4-575L for 4" cans

Both are nice and work well.


----------



## Jim Port (Oct 1, 2007)

I tried a couple of the LED trims from big orange. They fit a 5 or 6" can. Light is nice and white. They were about $25.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> That is likely what I will do , just looking for a good combination that others have found to work well.


I just used those 4" ecosmart trims from home depot in some Halo 4" ow housings and it worked well enough. It would have been nice if the trim covered a bit more though. I had to carefully trim the excess airtight gasket to be sure that the trim covered well. Other than that it seemed to work well.


----------

